# if he were to ask her



## Iris8

Hello everyone,

I'd appreciate any help with the following. I'm not sure whether to use the imperfect subjunctive after 'when' in the following sentence:

If he were to ask her when she had money, she wouldn't say no.

Mi intento:
Si él le preguntara cuando *tuviera* dinero, ella no diría no. 
or should it be:
Si él le preguntara cuando tenía dinero, ella no diría no.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## flljob

Si él le pidiera cuando tuviera dinero, ella no le diría que no.
Pero tal vez es mejor: si él le pidiera dinero cuando lo tuviera, no diría que no.


----------



## Iris8

Thank you flljob - yes, 'pedir' absolutely - I'm half asleep


----------



## albertovidal

_Si él fuera a pedirle dinero cuando lo tuviera, ella no le diría que no_


----------



## dilema

Iris8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd appreciate any help with the following. I'm not sure whether to use the imperfect subjunctive after 'when' in the following sentence:
> 
> If he were to ask her when she had money, she wouldn't say no.
> 
> Mi intento:
> Si él le preguntara cuando *tuviera* dinero, ella no diría no.
> or should it be:
> Si él le preguntara cuando tenía dinero, ella no diría no.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Me ha costado un montón entender la frase. En mi opinión, aunque la frase es aparentemente sencilla, la traducción a español requiere poca literalidad para ser clara:

_Si él le pidiera dinero y ella lo tuviera, no le diría no/no se lo negaría_

(y aun así, con tanto "le", es bien engorrosa)


----------



## edw

Copio la  opinión de la RAE en este caso. Iris8, si tienes un nivel avanzado de español la entenderás. Y si no, pide a alguno de los foreros que te la expliquen en inglés, que hasta allá no me meto. 

Las oraciones condicionales pueden ser de dos tipos:

*1.1.1.*  «Reales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada es un hecho  posible o realizable. El verbo de la prótasis va en *indicativo, en  cualquiera de sus tiempos*,  salvo en el futuro simple o futuro, futuro  compuesto o antefuturo,  condicional simple o pospretérito y condicional  compuesto o  antepospretérito; el verbo de la apódosis va en indicativo o  en  imperativo: _Si llueve _(prótasis)_, me quedaré en casa_(apódosis)_; Si no _*hacías*_ lo que él *decía*_(prótasis)_, se enfadaba_(apódosis)_; Si vas a salir, ponte el abrigo_. En el lenguaje administrativo se conserva aún el uso arcaico en la prótasis de los tiempos futuros de subjuntivo: _Si   no se presentare el escrito en el plazo indicado, el demandante  perderá  sus derechos; Si el solicitante no hubiere acreditado  suficientemente  sus méritos, se considerará inválida su petición_.


*1.1.2.*«Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada  se considera  no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en  el presente o  en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en *subjuntivo*.

*a) *Si  la condición se refiere al presente o al futuro, la  prótasis va en  pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de subjuntivo y la  apódosis en  condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si me *tocara/tocase*_ _la lotería_ (prótasis)_, me *compraría* un coche_(apódosis)_._

*b) * Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la  prótasis va en  pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y  en la  apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en  _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. 

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Iris8

Muchas gracias a todo el mundo por tu ayuda


----------



## albertovidal

I think that we forgot that "to be to" stands for "tener que"
Therefore, I would say:

_Si él tuviera que pedirle dinero, en el momento que ella lo tuviese, no le diría que no_.


----------



## dilema

Iris8 said:


> Muchas gracias a todo el mundo por su/vuestra ayuda


----------



## Iris8

Thanks Dilema


----------



## Bark

albertovidal said:


> I think that we forgot that "to be to" stands for "tener que"
> Therefore, I would say:
> 
> _Si él tuviera que pedirle dinero, en el momento que ella lo tuviese, no le diría que no_.


 
Completamente de acuerdo. Aquí "to ask" no es el verbo que tiene que ser conjugado en subjuntivo, sino el "to be" (were to) que, como bien dice Alberto, significa "tuviera que".

Regards,

Bark


----------



## Iris8

Hi Bark and Alberto - I'm not sure I understand what you mean by 'tuviera que' - for me the 'were to' corresponds in English to 'if she was going to' 
i.e. if she was (I have used 'were' instead as it is our subjunctive in English, I think!) going to ask him when he had money, he would say no. 

'Tuviera que' suggests to me that 'she had to' or have I completely misunderstood!


----------



## Bark

Iris8 said:


> Hi Bark and Alberto - I'm not sure I understand what you mean by 'tuviera que' - for me the 'were to' corresponds in English to 'if she was going to'
> i.e. if she was (I have used 'were' instead as it is our subjunctive in English, I think!) going to ask him when he had money, he would say no.
> 
> 'Tuviera que' suggests to me that 'she had to' or have I completely misunderstood!


 
I'm not a native speaker but I know that "to be to" can, sometimes, stand for "tener que". It depends on the full context, sometimes it doesn't fit. Therefore, if you say it can be changed by "She was going to" (wasn't she a he??) I'd rather go for what Alberto said few posts ago:



albertovidal said:


> _Si él fuera a pedirle dinero cuando lo tuviera, ella no le diría que no_


 
The key still is that the verb "to be" is the one that must be in subjunctive, not "to ask for" which remains in infinitive (pedir).

Regards,

Bark


----------



## Iris8

Thanks Bark, that makes sense to me now. Thank you again for your help


----------



## dilema

Bark said:


> I'm not a native speaker but I know that "to be to" can, sometimes, stand for "tener que". It depends on the full context, sometimes it doesn't fit. Therefore, if you say it can be changed by "She was going to" (wasn't she a he??) I'd rather go for what Alberto said few posts ago


As Bark is saying, I think that each of us (god, it sounds terrible!) is understanding "to be to do" in a different way.

Sometimes it implies some kind of obligation:
_I was to pick up my sister at the airport, but my car got broken and I couldn't_

But in this case, my feeling is the meaning is different:
_If he were to ask her when she had money = Should he be in the need of asking her when she had money.._

Could it be?


----------



## Iris8

Yes - that's exactly it Dilema - 'should *he have* the need / should he need to ask her'   

We would also say: I was to pick up my sister at the airport, but my car *broke down* (better) and I couldn't.


----------



## dilema

Iris8 said:


> Yes - that's exactly it Dilema - 'should *he have* the need / should he need to ask her'
> 
> We would also say: I was to pick up my sister at the airport, but my car *broke down* (better) and I couldn't.


Thank you, Iris. I knew there was something wrong about just saying "broke" (broke... broke... damn it, wasn't there a phrasal verb for "averiarse"? ) but I was too lazy to look it up in WR.


----------



## Spug

Hola,



Bark said:


> ...el "to be" (were to) que, como bien dice Alberto, significa "tuviera que".



A veces sí, pero en este caso, no. Creo que el intento de flljob está muy acertado:

"Si él le pidiera cuando tuviera dinero, ella no le diría que no."

Si queremos expresar una obligación en esta oración, lo más típico sería, "If he had to ask her when she had money, she wouldn't say no." Pero este es un significado bien distinto del de la oración original ("If he were to ask her...").

Espero haberme explicado y que les sirva... saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Spug said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> A veces sí, pero en este caso, no. Creo que el intento de flljob está muy acertado:
> 
> "Si él le pidiera cuando tuviera dinero, ella no le diría que no."
> 
> Si queremos expresar una obligación en esta oración, lo más típico sería, "If he had to ask her when she had money, she wouldn't say no." Pero este es un significado bien distinto del de la oración original ("If he were to ask her...").
> 
> Espero haberme explicado y que les sirva... saludos.



Wouldn't  *"If he asked her..."*  stand for "Si él le pidiera cuando tuviera dinero, ella no le diría que no."?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
A mí me suena más como: 
Si él le fuera a pedir dinero, mientras ella tuviera, no le diría que no.
Si él hubiera de pedirle dinero... _<—Más formal._
Saludos,


----------



## albertovidal

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> A mí me suena más como:
> Si él le fuera a pedir dinero, mientras ella tuviera, no le diría que no.
> Si él hubiera de pedirle dinero... _<—Más formal._
> Saludos,



Coincido contigo.
Como lo dije en mis posts anteriores, "if he were to ask her..." no lo traduciría como "si él le pidiera..." (If he asked her...)
Saludos


----------



## Spug

Hola albertovidal,



albertovidal said:


> Wouldn't  *"If he asked her..."*  stand for "Si él le pidiera cuando tuviera dinero, ella no le diría que no."?



Yes, but so does "If he were to ask her" in this context. There's really no difference in the meanings. It's simply a matter of style. "If he were to ask her" is a slightly higher register, but the meaning is the same.

Espero que te ayude, y saludos...


----------



## shake0615

> I think that we forgot that "to be to" stands for "tener que"
> Therefore, I would say:
> 
> _Si él tuviera que pedirle dinero, en el momento que ella lo tuviese, no le diría que no_.


In the original sentence, nothing indicates an obligation or inclination to do anything, so the phrase "tener que" doesn't apply in this situation. Or at least that's how I'm reading the original.



albertovidal said:


> _Si él fuera a pedirle dinero cuando lo tuviera, ella no le diría que no_



I'm not a native Spanish speaker, but I believe that in the phrase "If he were to do..." the verb _to be _is seldom translated because it's implied in the imperfect conditional tense. For example: 

Si tuviera suficiente dinero, yo iría a España.
If I had enough money, I would go to Spain.
If I were to have enough money, I would go to Spain. (More formal, but means the same thing.)


That being said, I would vote for: _Si él le pidiera dinero y ella lo tuviera, no se lo negaría _which dilema wrote.

Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Spug said:


> Hola albertovidal,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but so does "If he were to ask her" in this context. There's really no difference in the meanings. It's simply a matter of style. "If he were to ask her" is a slightly higher register, but the meaning is the same.
> 
> Espero que te ayude, y saludos...


Gracias por tu explicación.
En español, si yo dijera "si él le pidiera..." o "si él fuera a pedirle..." no significaría lo mismo


----------



## nijota429

shake0615 said:


> In the original sentence, nothing indicates an obligation or inclination to do anything, so the phrase "tener que" doesn't apply in this situation. Or at least that's how I'm reading the original.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a native Spanish speaker, but I believe that in the phrase "If he were to do..." the verb _to be _is seldom translated because it's implied in the imperfect conditional tense. For example:
> 
> Si tuviera suficiente dinero, yo iría a España.
> If I had enough money, I would go to Spain.
> If I were to have enough money, I would go to Spain. (More formal, but means the same thing.)
> 
> 
> That being said, I would vote for: _Si él le pidiera dinero y ella lo tuviera, no se lo negaría _which dilema wrote.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Agreed.  In English, to say "If he were to ask  her...." is a way of adding an element of past subjunctive, to distinguish it from the indicative "asked".   I woud translate it as "Si él le pidiera..."   (If he asked her OR If he were to ask her = same meaning.)


----------



## albertovidal

I threaded this issue in the English only forum.

There is an interesting answer from the moderator

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=10762838#post10762838

Regards


----------



## albertovidal

Con respecto a "si él le pidiera/si él fuera a pedirle...", tal vez este hilo les aclare algunas dudas.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2150260&goto=newpost

Saludos


----------

